
Stamp design errors - Tomte
http://www.edbmb.net/stamps/index-1A.php
======
DrScump
"Landing with parachute on Mars, where there is no atmosphere ?"

In fact, they were really forward-thinking, as it turned out 30+ years later.

Also, this strangely omitted one of the most infamous and most valuable: the
inverted Curtis Jenny.

